# Dash Cam



## pamjon (Dec 29, 2020)

I am thinking of buying a Dash Cam. Euro Car Parts have some reasonable ones starting from £19.99. I would really prefer a simple one that plugs into a cigarette lighter.
Question, Have many got one of these and are they worth having.
PJ


----------



## colinm (Dec 29, 2020)

We have a dash cam wired into van, after t'other day when we narrowly missed a 'crash for cash' attempt in Bedford will be fitting one to the car.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 29, 2020)

I have had 3 and not one works, maybe me not doing something right, or mini sd cards crap from ebay.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 29, 2020)

I have one in each vehicle, mine are hard wired in (very simple)








						How To Fit a Dash Cam
					

There are two options to installing a dash cam, the easiest is the 12v cigarette lighter dash cam installation, but the neatest is using a hardwire kit.




					www.nextbase.com
				



I would recommend nextbase, excellent quality and easy to set up and use, it is not worth buying cheap ones IMO





						Dash Cams & Car Cameras | Halfords UK
					

Halfords supply a selection of Dash Cams and accessories to keep track of your journey in case of any unexpected incidents. Find out more here today.




					www.halfords.com
				



Maggy has this one in her car








						Nextbase 112 Dash Cam- Front View Dash Camera, 720p / 30fps HD loop recording   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Nextbase 112 Dash Cam- Front View Dash Camera, 720p / 30fps HD loop recording  at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## maingate (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes, well worth having. I have one in the van windscreen and a double one in the car (front and rear).

The rear one is definitely worth it. This idiot got a fixed penalty notice ... pardon my French.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes..but just be aware they are not allowed in some countries eg Austria (privacy laws..mind you unlikely to get caught)


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 29, 2020)

I dare not have the sound on mine Jim, it sounds like Maggy has tourettes with the sound on


----------



## mark61 (Dec 29, 2020)

Definitely worth having.
Have had 2 Nextbase's and a Blackvue 900.
Been happy with all,  the Blackvue does have much better quality video, pricey though. Not sure it's worth the extra £ unless you are making video's of trips etc.


----------



## Makzine (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes we have them in al the vehicles.


----------



## maingate (Dec 29, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Definitely worth having.
> Have had 2 Nextbase's and a Blackvue 900.
> Been happy with all,  the Blackvue does have much better quality video, pricey though. Not sure it's worth the extra £ unless you are making video's of trips etc.



Just a note about the Nextbase dashcams. The batteries in some models did not last as long as other makes. They can be renewed if you can take them apart and use a soldering iron. The best way to avoid this in the first place is to set the dashcam picture to go to sleep after a minute or two (the screen goes black).


----------



## Anick1903 (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes worth having if u need it if u have a crash....that’s if it’s in ur favour. We transfer ours between our car and Motorhome.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 29, 2020)

I've had a cheap one for years in the van which works well enough.

However, I will be buying the one Terry recommends from Halfords as it is far better quality. I will also pay the extra 35 quid for them to hardwire it in because I'm lazy.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 29, 2020)

maingate said:


> Just a note about the Nextbase dashcams. The batteries in some models did not last as long as other makes. They can be renewed if you can take them apart and use a soldering iron. The best way to avoid this in the first place is to set the dashcam picture to go to sleep after a minute or two (the screen goes black).


 Yes, one of mine went to black screen, other showed speed, last thing I wanted  

Blackvue much neater and fits behind interior mirror, no screen, all adjustments done via phone or pad. I thought that was a pain at first but prefer it now.


----------



## oppy (Dec 29, 2020)

I was fortunate enough to win a Nextbase dash cam in a recent members draw. But having notified them of ownership I have not had a responce, then having installed it; the included power lead was malfunctioning causing the camera to keep switching off and on, so I emailed them again, still nowt-----ah well. So I've dug out a lead and that seems to work, but we have not had an opportunity yet to try it out in anger, we'll see. By the way though, the one that it replaced is more than 8 years old and still works


----------



## witzend (Dec 29, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> I have had 3 and not one works, maybe me not doing something right, or mini sd cards crap from ebay.


didn't you win one backalong


----------



## maingate (Dec 29, 2020)

Robmac said:


> I've had a cheap one for years in the van which works well enough.
> 
> However, I will be buying the one Terry recommends from Halfords as it is far better quality. I will also pay the extra 35 quid for them to hardwire it in because I'm lazy.



Mine is the Halfords (300 model or something). I ran the wiring myself in just a few minutes but it is not hard wired into the car, I just use the cigar plug. It's useful because my two cigar sockets are permanent live, so it doubles as a security camera when we leave the car. Nobody knows because the screen is blanked.


----------



## Old Wanderer (Dec 29, 2020)

I run two vehicles and have had cameras in both for a good number of years.

I'd actually feel uncomfortable without them, a bit like driving without a seat belt on.

Of course the main idea is to have a record of events if you find yourself involved in an "incident" but much of the fun I've had from mine is downloading clips of other driver's antics over the years - quite scary at times.

Like most digi things, buy the most expensive you can afford - with a decent SD card.

One I have just plugged into the cigar lighter socket but the other I've tapped into the power supply for the interior rear view mirror.

I'd recommend a decent adhesive mounting pad (3M) style mount, the suction pad versioin mounts are sometimes good and sometimes not so good. 

They have to be one of the cheapest "insurances" on the market and I often wonder why so many drive without them.

This isn't actually my first post - I've been here before but have been far away for a few years and have now returned to the fold.


----------



## CarlandHels (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm on my 6th Next base. I have only ever bought 1 from halfords and none have lasted a year so have taken them back each and every time and had them replaced for the next newer model. Every one has destroyed the sd cards and stops recording. Camera comes on, shows that it records but then randomly shuts down then that's it, no more recording onto the card sadly only found out due to needing info. The one I have now has run out of warranty now and not had the chance to use it to see if this too goes faulty. If it does I won't ever buy next base again..


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 29, 2020)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> I'm on my 6th Next base. I have only ever bought 1 from halfords and none have lasted a year so have taken them back each and every time and had them replaced for the next newer model. Every one has destroyed the sd cards and stops recording. Camera comes on, shows that it records but then randomly shuts down then that's it, no more recording onto the card sadly only found out due to needing info. The one I have now has run out of warranty now and not had the chance to use it to see if this too goes faulty. If it does I won't ever buy next base again..


Maggy has the basic Nextbase 112, it came free with her car insurance a long time ago and still working fine, I have the better model, 128gb SD card and the polarising filter, 3yrs now with no problems and because we are not using the van much it is in the car, If the car gets a knock it wakes up and records so great for carparks etc. after using one I don't feel right without it being on


----------



## mjvw (Dec 29, 2020)

Nextbase front and rear hard wired into MH front comes on when ignition is on, rear runs    from USB outlet on solar controller requires manual switch on, have been meaning wire switch into cab area at some point.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 29, 2020)

T leaves here like to nick them and anything else they can get their mits on.
Best thing i seen on a car side window was a sticker saying dont ='%* with this, and under it IRA staff car.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 30, 2020)

Transcend DrivePro 220 here which has the full GPS co-ordinates and speed on the recording then there is no argument in the event of the worse happening.

Not cheap but worth every penny IMHO.


----------



## mid4did (Dec 30, 2020)

I use a nextase 4k.Only thing is it records a high and low res video and the nextbase logo is always there.Ok but I wanted a clear video for recording my journeys.Just contacted nextbase and they sent me a different firmware,easy to flash through the sd card.


----------



## pamjon (Dec 30, 2020)

Another question, what size micro sd card would be recommended. I have ordered a 8gb hoping that is enough.
PJ


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 30, 2020)

32 gig mini card for most or bigger if it will run it.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2020)

pamjon said:


> Another question, what size micro sd card would be recommended. I have ordered a 8gb hoping that is enough.
> PJ



Try the 8gb and see how you get on. See how long it records for and try downloading film to your PC. Should be ok.

If using it for accident insurance, there is only a couple of minutes of film you are interested in. If recording your trips for keepsakes then go for as big an SD as you can.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 30, 2020)

Have had a Nextbase 512GW in motorhome for the last year. Did not bother hard wiring it in, just hid the cable behind the window / Remis blind trim then into a double adaptor alongside the satnav plug. Fitted the largest memory card it would take, 128gb Sandisk. 
Could have bought and used a cheaper brand of card but from past experience not always a good idea imho. Dashcam Has been faultless from day one, i format the memory card every few months as recommended by Nextbase otherwise leave well alone.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 30, 2020)

Use the largest one your chosen device will accept and make sure it a good quality class 10 card.

I have a Transcend 64GB MLC Class 10 micro SDXC card in mine which gives 8 hours receording before it start to overwrite meaning if there is part of the journey i want to save like when we are going up and or down some of the Cols in the Pyrenees or Rhone-Alpes i can do it in the evening without fear of it being overwritten.









						Transcend 300S 64GB UHS-1 (U1) microSD Card  - TS64GUSD300S
					

Transcend 300S 64GB UHS-I U1, Class 10 microSDXC Card, Mfg Code: TS64GUSD300S




					www.cclonline.com


----------



## mark61 (Dec 30, 2020)

Another one for biggest card device will take, especially if saving parts of journey. I use 128GB Blackvue card, but files are big as they will be with any 4k video.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 30, 2020)

I use the biggest that it will support but I also carry a few spares, change them if there is something that I want to keep then copy the files to my laptop while the kettle is on, on a long trip you don't want to keep everything


----------



## Old Wanderer (Dec 31, 2020)

I was quite happy with my dash cam until I read this thread and now I'm tempted to do a bit of an upgrade.
I rather like the sound of the Nextbase 522GW and note that it's sometimes bundled with a rear view camera too.
This rear view add-on is described as a "wired rear view camera".
I'm assuming that would just plug into another cigar lighter socket (which I have) either as a standard cigar lighter plug or a USB adapter?

Does anyone have any experience of mounting a rear window camera on a tailgate?  I'm not sure the magnetic mounting would be able to handle the tailgate slamming.
Alternatively I might try to mount it on the inside bodywork but that might be a bit tricky.

Ah, have just read some more detailed review and see that the rear camera mount is adhesive mounted to the rear window but the camera itself is still a magnet mount.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 31, 2020)

I think the rearview camera connects to the front dashcam so it has to have a clear view through the vehicle
Rear View Dash Camera | Nextbase | Nextbase

There is also an add-on rearview camera that connects to the front dashcam that has a 6.5m connecting lead
Nextbase Rear Window Add-on Camera | Halfords UK


----------



## Robmac (Dec 31, 2020)

Old Wanderer said:


> I was quite happy with my dash cam until I read this thread and now I'm tempted to do a bit of an upgrade.
> I rather like the sound of the Nextbase 522GW and note that it's sometimes bundled with a rear view camera too.
> This rear view add-on is described as a "wired rear view camera".
> I'm assuming that would just plug into another cigar lighter socket (which I have) either as a standard cigar lighter plug or a USB adapter?
> ...



They also do reconditioned sets at Halfords at a considerable saving and still with 3 months warranty.

Not sure if I would trust 'reconditioned' or not really but I am thinking about it.


----------



## Old Wanderer (Dec 31, 2020)

Pressuably this camera, and any other front//rear camera set up, that connects to the main forward facing camera, stores both images on the same SD, side by side?

Edit - A little more Googling and I've found the Nextbase User Manuals so all now is clear.  It looks to be a very smart piece of kit.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 31, 2020)

It stores both on the same SD but separate files AFAIK


----------



## Red Dwarf (Dec 31, 2020)

Wouldn’t be without one now. Transfer it between motors until I buy (or win!) another. Got a nextbase with a good quality card.


----------



## UFO (Dec 31, 2020)

Nextbase 522GW Front & Rear Dash Cam looks good.  

Can you set the Nextbase 522GW display to show the rear view all the time - this would provide a better view of the road than the rear view mirror in my PVC?

Fitting a reversing camera is on my to-do list, but I don't want multiple screens on the dash / windscreen, already have the sat nav.  Could a reversing camera be wired to the Nextbase 522GW monitor?  If not are there any that have this facility?




thanks


----------



## mikejay (Jan 1, 2021)

Had a chinese ddpai one in the van for a number of years it still works fine got a twin blackvue in the car. Was rear ended in June taking my wife to work at local hospital in the car the blackvue captured it all. But the driver that hit us is denying my wife was in the car so one tip is keep the audio recording as hopefully it will help us when we get to court for insurance fraud we are both under investigation for. Fitted an aukey dr02 in my sons car in 2019 that seems a good little cam.

Mike


----------



## pamjon (Jan 2, 2021)

I would just like to say thank you to everyone who has contributed to my query. That is what this site is good for, reliable information.
PJ


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 2, 2021)

I have a cheapo  wor,ks  well  but ni info recorded  , speed , time  .


----------



## Deleted member 26006 (Jan 3, 2021)

UFO said:


> Nextbase 522GW Front & Rear Dash Cam looks good.
> 
> Can you set the Nextbase 522GW display to show the rear view all the time - this would provide a better view of the road than the rear view mirror in my PVC?
> 
> ...


I have the nextbase 522gw bought with the rear camera as a bundle. The dashcam screen shows the rear as a picture in picture (PIP) ie a small screen to the side of the main. It can be used as a reversing camera by touching the screen where the PIP is for the rear and it then fills the screen. To close tap the screen again and it reverts to normal..easy peasy!!


----------



## Beemer (Jan 3, 2021)

I have had dashcam and helmet cams fitted on all my vehicles over the years.
As was mentioned earlier, I also feel unsafe without one, a bit like a seat belt, something I automatically go for.


----------



## GrahamPye (Jan 3, 2021)

Somewhat to my surprise I found out that my insurer will waive the excess if they're sent dash cam footage of an "event" - even if it's your fault! I only stumbled across that reading the small print while looking for something else, so I don't know how common it is.

Like many I have a Nextbase (mine is a 312GW) and it seems to be pretty good. I particularly like playing back the recordings on the PC app which shows you where you were on Google maps and your acceleration in all four directions as well as your speed. OK, so I know it's just a gimmick, but it's fun 

FWIW, older Nextbase cameras can be converted into webcams (useful in these days of Zoom...) with different firmware from Nextbase, unfortunately mine couldn't.


----------



## UFO (Jan 4, 2021)

dave01249 said:


> I have the nextbase 522gw bought with the rear camera as a bundle. The dashcam screen shows the rear as a picture in picture (PIP) ie a small screen to the side of the main. It can be used as a reversing camera by touching the screen where the PIP is for the rear and it then fills the screen. To close tap the screen again and it reverts to normal..easy peasy!!



Thanks, good to know. As the rear camera is, I think, for getting a wide view of the road and other road users how good is the rear camera as a reversing camera, which focuses on the couple of metres behind the vehicle?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 4, 2021)

Beemer said:


> I have had dashcam and helmet cams fitted on all my vehicles over the years.
> As was mentioned earlier, I also feel unsafe without one, a bit like a seat belt, something I automatically go for.


Never seen a seat belt on a m/bike.


----------

